# newb at wits end



## Shamtastic (Dec 6, 2012)

Okay guys, I'm kinds at my wits end. I have located an area where the ducks and geese roost, and there is a decent amoint of pass shooting during ghe day. Its kind of a flyway. I set up nearby (as to not scare them out of the roost area.) Cant get a duck to come down to save my life. Had A little bit of success getting straggler/lost and small (less than 5) flocks of geese to check my spread out, but the big flocks just ignore me. Now I understand that for the geese you sometimes needs a big spread of goose decoys (only have a little), but I have plenty of duck deeks, and I'm having 0 success getting them. I seriously watch hundreds of ducks fly right over each day. I have tried calling, no calling, a little calling, morning, day, evening, more deeks, and less deeks.
I have mostly mallard deeks, with some pintail and others mixed in. I have a few goose floaters and a few shells (that I have only used once or twice to change things up). I keep the goose deeks at least 20 meters away from the duck deeks. 
Am I wearing duck repellant or does this just happen?


----------



## Dweeker10 (Dec 10, 2012)

Find out where they are going and set up there if you are not where they want to be it won't matter much you will get a few stragglers but if you get where they are landing you wont need many deeks or calls and you will have a great shoot hang in there it's been slow for just about everyone


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Dweeker10 said:


> Find out where they are going


this


----------



## Shamtastic (Dec 6, 2012)

They are going to a spot of water that is 150 yards to 300 yards away from where I am setting up, depending where exactly I set up. Even if I am that close it doesn't matter, I have to be exactly there?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

it helps to be on the x....... If there's a lot of birds millin in the area than you can pull some birds with a decent looking spread but there is nothing more frustrating than watching birds keep on piling up just a few hundred yards away from you. Try and get as close as ya can if ya can't get right on the x.


----------



## Dweeker10 (Dec 10, 2012)

Move right where they are landing then send some pics because you will have some


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

I stopped trying to analyze waterfowl years ago.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

don't be a d-bag and shoot the roost. 
Waterfowl can be frustrating but do us all a favor and stay away from the roost.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Blow that roost up!! Sit right on top of it. Make sure you post up successful picd;-)


----------



## Dweeker10 (Dec 10, 2012)

The only d bag is the one that doesn't want a newby to succeed


----------



## Shamtastic (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm also trying to get my 15 year old brother into hunting and have been taking him along most days.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

No you just have to teach people right from the start. The reason this kid isn't doing that well is there are plenty of half ass hunters making it harder on all of us all ready. So don't encourage a self proclaimed newbie to do one of the worst things you can do by shooting up the roost. 
I didn't say anyone was a d-bag, I said don't be a d-bag.


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

Chuck said:


> No you just have to teach people right from the start. The reason this kid isn't doing that well is there are plenty of **** making it harder on all of us all ready. So don't encourage a self proclaimed newbie to do one of the worst things you can do by shooting up the roost.
> I didn't say anyone was a d-bag, I said don't be a d-bag.


+1!!!!!!!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Chuck said:


> No you just have to teach people right from the start. The reason this kid isn't doing that well is there are plenty of **** making it harder on all of us all ready. So don't encourage a self proclaimed newbie to do one of the worst things you can do by shooting up the roost.
> I didn't say anyone was a d-bag, I said don't be a d-bag.


I don't think it needed to be said. He may be a newbie but said specifically that he was setting up off of the roost so as not to disturb it, so apparently he already understands that much.

I agree though, there are a lot of unethical hunters making it a tougher to do things the right way.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

Sure it needed to be said. This kid said he was staying away from the roost(not that 150-300 yards is really staying away from a roost). But he did understand not to hunt the roost, but then these other guys are telling him to go sit right on the roost. So somebody needed to try and tell him otherwise.


----------



## Dweeker10 (Dec 10, 2012)

Roost or food source you are diverting birds from where they naturally want to be my opinion is not where but how often birds are hunted if you hunt the mornings you are shooting them at their food source if you hunt evenings you are shooting their roost so if you shoot either of them to much the birds will leave there is a public marsh out there were there are hundreds of boats and people going out before and after dark and disturbing the roost of thousands of birds each day the birds move and adapt Chuck if you have a hard time killing birds because of other people shooting the roost im sorry a lot of guys are just out for a good time and could care less about the ins and outs of the sport that's just the way it is are wouldn't call them unethical just uneducated about duck hunting and not all of them look at this forum on a daily basis so they can learn from true hunters such as yourself I just adapt and keep having a good time the wmas have rest area where the birds can ROOST and not be disturbed and yes they help I agree a hundred percent that if it were possible to have more roosts where birds could roost and not bothered we would hold a ton more birds in our marshes but they are overcrowded and overhunted hence the frustration


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

The problem is this guy is trying to do the right thing and become a more educated hunter by asking questions. But when he did ask a question he got crap advise like go shoot the roost, who cares and reasoning similar to if you don't somebody else will. Might as well tell him to take a pop at those geese/ducks 200 yards up because if he doesn't one of the other hundreds of hunters will. It's all about a good time so go ahead wound some birds because somebody else will if you don't.
You can shoot a food sources and it will affect the birds routine but it won't blow them out of an area like too much pressure or shooting the roost will. Shooting a roost is just an act of desperation. 
Don't attack me personally, just back up your crappy advice.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I know a lot of birds roost on turpin, and the great salt lake and the surrounding marshes. So fellow hunters please stay away from those areas and don't shoot them out! :roll: If you have private land and access to fields you can rotate, or access to a food source they're hitting, than yes, stay away from the roost. But on public land, if you see birds comin back into a section of the marsh during legal shooting hours, than go set up on them and knock 'em dead!


----------



## silversurfer (Oct 30, 2011)

I think that if we could set up on all the golf course roost then maybe we would see more geese in the marsh. It to bad the powers to be didn't have the forsite to leave a few place in the county to hunt. the Jordon river bottom would have been a very good thing.


----------



## Dweeker10 (Dec 10, 2012)

Well chucky your entitled to your opinion but I have had some great shoots and will continue to do so so you can sit back and watch me desperately grease birds day in an day out on public ground golf is right about private ground and I'm all for rest ponds and areas it is absolutely necessary sham you have done nothing wrong and I hope you take my advice and have yourself a great time


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Shamtastic said:


> Okay guys, I'm kinds at my wits end. I have located an area where the ducks and geese roost, and there is a decent amoint of pass shooting during ghe day. Its kind of a flyway. I set up nearby (as to not scare them out of the roost area.) Cant get a duck to come down to save my life. Had A little bit of success getting straggler/lost and small (less than 5) flocks of geese to check my spread out, but the big flocks just ignore me. Now I understand that for the geese you sometimes needs a big spread of goose decoys (only have a little), but I have plenty of duck deeks, and I'm having 0 success getting them. I seriously watch hundreds of ducks fly right over each day. I have tried calling, no calling, a little calling, morning, day, evening, more deeks, and less deeks.
> I have mostly mallard deeks, with some pintail and others mixed in. I have a few goose floaters and a few shells (that I have only used once or twice to change things up). I keep the goose deeks at least 20 meters away from the duck deeks.
> Am I wearing duck repellant or does this just happen?


It can be tough to pull ducks into your decoys if there are that many live birds just a few hundred yards away. If you can find where they are leaving the roost to go to that'd be a more promising bet. Live birds will pull everything in sight to them when you are set up that close to them. 
Also make sure you are hid really well. My experience seems to be if birds are landing short they can see something that they aren't too sure of. With this could weather it should help you a bit, the birds will have less of an option to land 300 yards out if it is iced up. Good luck, don't get discouraged, that is how waterfowling goes.


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

Shamtastic said:


> I'm also trying to get my 15 year old brother into hunting and have been taking him along most days.


Hunt the roost! It can prove to be a fantastic shoot! :lol:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

No matter what others on here are saying, if you hunt the roost, you WILL push birds off of it. Period. You choose for yourself, but one thing is certain, if you do shoot it, there will be fewer birds there next time.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Donttreadonme said:


> No matter what others on here are saying, if you hunt the roost, you WILL push birds off of it. Period. You choose for yourself, but one thing is certain, if you do shoot it, there will be fewer birds there next time.


What is the difference in hunting a roost and good food source? if there is food in the area geese will always find more than one area to roost. don't worry about blowing birds out of the area... I say hunt it..


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> Donttreadonme said:
> 
> 
> > No matter what others on here are saying, if you hunt the roost, you WILL push birds off of it. Period. You choose for yourself, but one thing is certain, if you do shoot it, there will be fewer birds there next time.
> ...


As the temps drop and things freeze up, there become fewer and fewer roosts. IMO when you shoot a roost, birds tend to move much much farther than when you shoot a food source.

So to make it simple, there are more food sources than roosting areas. If birds have a safe place to go home at night they stay around longer. Just my opinion.

My opinion, like yours, is worth just what readers pay for it. :mrgreen:

Chuck hit the nail on the head.



Chuck said:


> No you just have to teach people right from the start. The reason this kid isn't doing that well is there are plenty of **** making it harder on all of us all ready. So don't encourage a self proclaimed newbie to do one of the worst things you can do by shooting up the roost.
> I didn't say anyone was a d-bag, I said don't be a d-bag.


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

I say never hunt a goose roost, safe water is key in goose hunting, period!!! The most effective way to hunt water for geese is learn how to blow a call, and set up between the feed field and the roost and run traffic. But then again just my opinion. but not much can shock me anymore, what people will do to kill a goose.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Like you said its all opinion. Mine differs from most I guess.. I have learned a few things over the years. I have spots that hold 0 birds till a freeze then they start roosting in theses spots... some of the sounding fields I have permission to hunt and some not. Some of the fields have zero hide. a big waist of time to hunt. My experience has shown me that If I hunt a roost, and treat it like a good field it can handle the pressure. I would rather hunt and shoot birds the last few weeks of the season than watch someone else hunt them, and me watch from the side lines... If I shoot birds on the roost consistently I really don't care that the guy laying in the field shoots at all... JMO....


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't remember were I heard this quote, but I belive it holds true, shoot the X have a good day, shoot around the X have a great season.


----------



## Dweeker10 (Dec 10, 2012)

Every situation is different those guys who hunt private have the opportunity to leave a roost and hunt around it not having to worry about what guy was sitting in his truck watching you have a great shoot and be set up there the next morning however on the gsl if you don't shoot it and there are birds stacking up you can bet someone is going to so to be successful you have to take advantage of opportunities guys in vernal or delta or areas that aren't crazy with guys have the option of leaving some areas alone and holding birds in the ideal world you hunt the food soure where I hunt I go where the birds are


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't know of any huge parcels of private land that have a roost plus a hunt-able food source where you could manage the pressure on both (if anyone does please send me a pm). So we try and educate people on why they shouldn't hunt a roost, because our hunting is dependent on other people being educated and not hunting that roost, which we have no control over. The GSL is also a different kind of beast, birds on the GSL will find another area to roost, but birds (I'm mainly talking geese) on a river system generally only roost in a few key spots. If you blow them out of those roosts they will head on down river to never return. Just like GooseGambler said, think about the season not just a day.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Well the fact of the matter there is a very small group of guys that can actually get on and hunt the fields that need roosts to keep the birds. The season is only so long and the birds come and go. If you want to go kill those birds and it's legal then for hell sakes go and shoot them! I can guarantee those guys in the fields are not going to hop out of their blinds and invite you to come hunt with them! I am not big on screwing another guy over but I am dang sure not going to be the guy getting screwed either. Sorry bud just the way it is, this is Utah not the midwest, goose hunting is secondary and a privledge and if I can legally hunt a group of birds they are getting gunned. Besides dude didn't make it sound like he was even going to shoot the roost, so do the logical thing and go set up at the other place they are landing, pretty simple if you can't set up there sit and watch the show LOL


----------



## silversurfer (Oct 30, 2011)

I was in a club for over 15 years, the geese would came swans would came in every night. we shot it 4 days a week and it never stop the birds from coming in to the pond at night. What it did do was they would hit it alittle later in the evening. When it froze up we would setup on the ice and put a bilge pump in a hole in the ice and pump water on top. They would hit that like northing else.


----------



## Dweeker10 (Dec 10, 2012)

I agree that geese should be treated very differently they are super sensitive any little thing sends them to the golf courses there are a few select guys that have great leases or own land that kill geese consistently around the gsl and most of the geese they are killin are roosting in the city any way occasionally they roost on the lake and I hate to say it but those are the only opportunities I have to kill the dumb things so if I can set up and shoot them I will I maybe get a dozen opportunities a year on public ground and I try to capitalize on them I go in shoot my birds and get out you have to be smart about it you don't light up twenty flocks in the process and then I leave it for a few days before hunting it again anyway enough said


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

SHOOT THE ROOST.........I jump shot the roost every weekend one year and they never left. Infact it got better when it got colder, but it was also a river. They were in the same place everyday we hunted. Some days there was only 20-30 birds, and other days we would jump 200. Hunting the roost proved to be my best goose year ever. :mrgreen:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> If I shoot birds on the roost consistently I really don't care that the guy laying in the field shoots at all... JMO....


 :O||: :O||:

Good attitude. What you don't realize is you are not only screwing the guy in the field, you are also screwing yourself. Every time you shoot that roost, birds move out of the area. Some may filter back in over time, but I have seen several instances where they were gone for good. Chuck and Goosegambler are spot on in my opinion.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

I guess all spring/warm water ponds are off limits after ice out? Seems to me that they become resting areas.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

king eider said:


> I guess all spring/warm water ponds are off limits after ice out? Seems to me that they become resting areas.


If geese are on them, I will shoot them in the morning and leave them alone in the evening. For ducks, I shoot them whenever, because every warm water pond I have to shoot is either not exactly on the X or it is big enough that I can hunt one end and the birds can safely land on the other end. Works out pretty good, however every time I shoot it, I do loose birds.

shoot the X have a good day, shoot around the X have a great season

o-||


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

so what a lot of these goose hunters with access to private fields are saying, is if you see huntable geese on public land coming into roost before legal shooting time ends, than don't shoot them!!! Instead, follow them the next morning and when you see them feeding on PRIVATE ground that is leased out to a hunting club, just take pics of other guys shooting the same geese. it will feel just as good, especially knowing you did the right thing.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

You can spin it however you want, but at least you're admitting it's the right thing to do. Goosegambler, Donttreadonme and myself are obviously talking more goose than duck. Why? because geese are my priority(and probably theirs too) not secondary. We live in Utah so we don't have the amounts of birds like they do in the midwest. Therefore we need to hunt them correctly that much more and I'm sure we hunt public just as much as you do. Maybe this weekend you should give the roost a rest and head out golfing. While you're out there watch the geese on the green and feel good that you decided to golf instead of shooting the roost. It should make you feel great.


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

Go sit between the feed and the roost, water or field it doesn't matter and run traffic!!! Not really that hard, sure your going to have birds fly over you but if done right you will get some.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a roost shoot here in a few days all lined up. I hunt it about once a week. It's a great shoot for geese and gets better as the season progresses with the cold and ice. Chuck, PM me if you'd like to go. I got room for one more. It can be done effectively. 

Ps I don't give a **** about a guy in a field somewhere else.


----------



## Dweeker10 (Dec 10, 2012)

Then you guys will be whining that some one was sky busting birds coming to you because there are very very few people who can call and decoy geese into range trafficking them geese get shot at they move period food source ,roost ,in between ,you shoot a gun at them and they move sometimes only temporarily the only place they will take a beating is on the golf courses you can hit them with golf balls all day long and they don't care so go where you can kill them quick and get out dont educate all of them that's the key and you three goose guys know it your selfishly saying dont hunt them if sham goes out with his buddy and shoots six geese this weekend I will be stoked for him and then I will go play 9 and when I see those geese sitting on the green I will be stoked that a guy had a great shoot And I will watch and wait for those geese to fly out where I can shoot them too!!! win win. Hotspot if chucky bails I'm in


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

Dweeker10 said:


> Then you guys will be whining that some one was sky busting birds coming to you because there are very very few people who can call and decoy geese into range trafficking them


I didn't learn how to run traffic over night or sitting on the couch, got out and had trail and error and learned!!! All of my properties I have permision for have stable roost's, but I have been up in Cache County one to many times set up for somebody to jump the roost and send them all out at once to never return, so now when I get calls to come up and hunt there I say thank's..... but no thank's.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

In the end a goose hunt is a goose hunt whether its over water or a field. I am going to kill them either place and not feel one bit bad about it, and neither should anyone else! Any hunter that wants to kill then an can legally then good for them! I hope dude goes and smashes em and has a big time doing it! If the birds leave your fields weren't as great as you thought.


----------



## C_Wiser (Nov 5, 2011)

Shooting the roost in just the lazy mans game!! Go out and earn your birds..... like running traffic. Its not hard. If you can blow a goose call :lol: :lol:


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

C_Wiser said:


> Shooting the roost in just the lazy mans game!! Go out and earn your birds..... like running traffic. Its not hard. If you can blow a goose call :lol: :lol:


funniest thing i read today. coming from a holier then thou guy! earn your birds, ya thats a good one! o-||


----------



## C_Wiser (Nov 5, 2011)

Well i guess your one of the lazy retards out there that goes and jump shoots the roosts. Maybe gets one or two birds(if that)....... and yes im the holiest guy there is


----------



## Dweeker10 (Dec 10, 2012)

Goose gambler I can appreciate what you are saying I really can if we had thousands of geese kicking around and hundreds of fields with people willin to give permission I would be all for what you are saying but we just don't sounds like you guys have some great fields and you probably kill plenty of geese but some of us don't and we still want to be successful so we do what we have to enjoy hunting in Utah and you have to understand that The principle you are preaching is correct I'm not going to discredit it but I think Utah is unique where there are limited birds and very limited access you are one of the fortunate ones that has an awesome hook up trust me I would much rather pull up to my field with my trailer full of decoys and roll out a huge spread and the whole nine yards vs pack full body decoys on my back for miles in the mud and lay on my back in the water just to kill three geese and have to pack them on top of my decoys back it sucks and then to find out people are mad that you do it that way is insult to injury hopefully you can see what I'm saying


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

C_Wiser said:


> Well i guess your one of the lazy retards out there that goes and jump shoots the roosts. Maybe gets one or two birds(if that)....... and yes im the holiest guy there is


I love arm chair quarterbacks!!! who said I jump shoot?


----------



## C_Wiser (Nov 5, 2011)

Well my all time favorie roost shooting story is when you set up on a 500 bird roost, with your junk home made layout boats....... and shoot one bird!!


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

C_Wiser said:


> Well my all time favorie roost shooting story is when you set up on a 500 bird roost, with your junk home made layout boats....... and shoot one bird!!


There you go arm chairing it again... so tell me when did this happen?? 500 bird roost?? making up lies are we?? haters will always hate!!!


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

C_Wiser said:


> Well my all time favorie roost shooting story is when you set up on a 500 bird roost, with your junk home made layout boats....... and shoot one bird!!


That was one of my favorite threads on the old
Duckhunter.net!!! Blow out a roost and get one bird!


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

C_Wiser said:


> Well my all time favorie roost shooting story is when you set up on a 500 bird roost, with your junk home made layout boats....... and shoot one bird!!


Your all time favorite story doesn't involve me. Don't own a layout boy, nor have I shot a 500 bird roost. But I'd like to read up on the thread. Post a link. Sounds entertaining.

Here comes Ray to save the day!


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

hotspot said:


> C_Wiser said:
> 
> 
> > Well my all time favorie roost shooting story is when you set up on a 500 bird roost, with your junk home made layout boats....... and shoot one bird!!
> ...


Didn't say it was you, don't even know who you are. But the person that did that has piped up in this thread! 
I do have my cape on to save the day too!


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

goosegambler said:


> Didn't say it was you, don't even know who you are. But the person that did that has piped up in this thread!
> I do have my cape on to save the day too!


Who was it that your talking about.

Btw, a pink cape and mask really isn't your color o-||


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

hotspot said:


> goosegambler said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't say it was you, don't even know who you are. But the person that did that has piped up in this thread!
> ...


Oh I get it because girls wear pink.... Buh is my oly response to that. Not going to
Mention any names because it will just get this thread locked, the guilty parties know who they are.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

How did this thread end up going in this direction ? Settle down guys. Ya'll like to hunt ducks and geese. Build on a common bond. o-||


----------



## C_Wiser (Nov 5, 2011)

hotspot said:


> C_Wiser said:
> 
> 
> > Well my all time favorie roost shooting story is when you set up on a 500 bird roost, with your junk home made layout boats....... and shoot one bird!!
> ...


Ok ya my bad you were in your AIRBOAT driving flyng around shooting the roosts!!!...... and im not a hater?? all i want is world peace


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

Wish I owned an airboat. Man you guys are some haters!!


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

haters going to hate, and I will be shooting "their" geese. Wish I had an airboat as well, those roost geese are not too hard to kill with a little patterning and letting them leave on their own. LOL


----------



## C_Wiser (Nov 5, 2011)

hotspot said:


> Wish I owned an airboat. Man you guys are some haters!!


Internet TUFF GUY......


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

Dweeker10 said:


> Goose gambler I can appreciate what you are saying I really can if we had thousands of geese kicking around and hundreds of fields with people willin to give permission I would be all for what you are saying but we just don't sounds like you guys have some great fields and you probably kill plenty of geese but some of us don't and we still want to be successful so we do what we have to enjoy hunting in Utah and you have to understand that The principle you are preaching is correct I'm not going to discredit it but I think Utah is unique where there are limited birds and very limited access you are one of the fortunate ones that has an awesome hook up trust me I would much rather pull up to my field with my trailer full of decoys and roll out a huge spread and the whole nine yards vs pack full body decoys on my back for miles in the mud and lay on my back in the water just to kill three geese and have to pack them on top of my decoys back it sucks and then to find out people are mad that you do it that way is insult to injury hopefully you can see what I'm saying


Man don't think I don't have respect for the guy the bust's his a$$ for geese, been there done that! Hiking out 4 miles to hunt a mud flat, walking for miles on the ice to get some, I have done all of it, except shoot a roost out.... I guess the older I get the more aware I become that just because a goose is there doesn't mean I have to kill it. I have people that go out with me and we land a flock of 100 and we don't shoot because I want to be able to hunt them next week to with out educating them all, and some just don't get it. A good friend of mine and I always laugh, when we see people with a single coming in and 5 guys unload on it, you just want to say man we are not hunting a dangerous animal guy's you don't need back up let one guy shoot at it and he is either a hero or zero! so Iguess the older I become in my hunting life, the more I think it's just another dead goose I have seen plenty of them. As for getting permision for fields I have never found it that hard, I have only been told no twice, some people know how to ask and others don't I guess?


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Dweeker10 said:


> The only d bag is the one that doesn't want a newby to succeed


no one ever said anything about not wanting a newb to succeed.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Question? Why do so many guys hate airboaters? Is it just envy? Heck I wish that I owned a duck boat but dont dislike those that already own one


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Question? Why do so many guys hate airboaters? Is it just envy? Heck I wish that I owned a duck boat but dont dislike those that already own one


Bax you know that answer man...............jealousy make the world go round man :roll:


----------



## C_Wiser (Nov 5, 2011)

Bax* said:


> Question? Why do so many guys hate airboaters? Is it just envy? Heck I wish that I owned a duck boat but dont dislike those that already own one


Just go talk to the President of the Air boating association for mmmm two minutes and you will know why!!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Question? Why do so many guys hate airboaters? Is it just envy? Heck I wish that I owned a duck boat but dont dislike those that already own one
> ...


Dude, thats really stupid then. For years I have seen guys bash on air boaters but have only seen a couple instances where the boater actually seemed like a jerk when he blasted through a spread of decoys. But other than that, it seems like just a silly thing to me.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

C_Wiser said:


> [quote="Bax*":19xp3rtb]Question? Why do so many guys hate airboaters? Is it just envy? Heck I wish that I owned a duck boat but dont dislike those that already own one


Just go talk to the President of the Air boating association for mmmm two minutes and you will know why!!![/quote:19xp3rtb]

See, thats ONE person. That is like me saying that a red neck I know is a rude, crude, and fowl person to be around so therefore all ******** are rude, crude, and fowl to be around.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bax* said:


> [quote="C_Wiser":2roo97cf][quote="Bax*":2roo97cf]Question? Why do so many guys hate airboaters? Is it just envy? Heck I wish that I owned a duck boat but dont dislike those that already own one


Just go talk to the President of the Air boating association for mmmm two minutes and you will know why!!![/quote:2roo97cf]

See, thats ONE person. That is like me saying that a red neck I know is a rude, crude, and fowl person to be around so therefore all ******** are rude, crude, and fowl to be around.[/quote:2roo97cf]

I've only met you twice and now I'm rude and crude? :-o


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

martymcfly73 said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="C_Wiser":1kgycyl5][quote="Bax*":1kgycyl5]Question? Why do so many guys hate airboaters? Is it just envy? Heck I wish that I owned a duck boat but dont dislike those that already own one
> ...


See, thats ONE person. That is like me saying that a red neck I know is a rude, crude, and fowl person to be around so therefore all ******** are rude, crude, and fowl to be around.[/quote:1kgycyl5]

I've only met you twice and now I'm rude and crude? :-o[/quote:1kgycyl5]

Ha ha ha ha! You are a big meanie. This is why I gave you a desk


----------



## C_Wiser (Nov 5, 2011)

Bax* said:


> [quote="C_Wiser":1zl8d41w][quote="Bax*":1zl8d41w]Question? Why do so many guys hate airboaters? Is it just envy? Heck I wish that I owned a duck boat but dont dislike those that already own one


Just go talk to the President of the Air boating association for mmmm two minutes and you will know why!!![/quote:1zl8d41w]

See, thats ONE person. That is like me saying that a red neck I know is a rude, crude, and fowl person to be around so therefore all ******** are rude, crude, and fowl to be around.[/quote:1zl8d41w]

Well i met him at a rac meeting and it was all i could do from not throwing up!!!!


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Have yet to have a positive experience with airboaters....








wait I think I meant to say I have yet to have a real positive experience with ANY other duck hunter I met face to face in the marsh. The ones I had the best experience with I never talked with because people who really know what their doing give you space out there. I do agree with the jealousy thing. Haters gonna hate. If I had the funds to get an airboat you would bet it would be sitting in my driveway right next to the side x side and the snowmobile


----------



## Dweeker10 (Dec 10, 2012)

no one ever said anything about not wanting a newb to succeed.

It was a statement not an accusation thanks though


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Question? Why do so many guys hate airboaters? Is it just envy? Heck I wish that I owned a duck boat but dont dislike those that already own one


Most airboaters are nice and I wish I had one! I think guys who hunt the lake edges sometimes have a hard time with airboaters because airboaters can "scout" which means driving their boats around through the phrag and flying around everywhere out there, it can frustrate guys who have hiked out there only to see an airboater constantly driving around the general area. But I've only had one close call, an airboat came flying through into my spread, I even fired a warning shot up in the air but I've been on an airboat and you can't hear a thing. I was bugged he didn't stop and say anything, he just turned around and took off and blew a few of my dekes around. But he was probably embarrassed. oh well, mud motors screw up a lot of people as well, so it all has to be put into perspective.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Question? Why do so many guys hate airboaters? Is it just envy? Heck I wish that I owned a duck boat but dont dislike those that already own one
> ...


Good insight.

Chaser and I were out hunting a few days ago and the birds just weren't flying and we could see an enormous raft of birds out about 1/2 mile from us, but they just didnt want to come into our spread or even come off the water for that matter. One of us made the comment "Where are the airboat guys? We need them to scare that group up." So I suppose there are arguments to both sides of the spectrum.

The one thing I learn time and time again, is that no matter what, someone has the _"its MY marsh" _mentality and they hate everyone that crosses their path. Boaters, and foot soldiers alike


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with the president of the airboaters. He has done more for the sport of waterfowlers then most of you will ever dream of.

As far as you guys hateing us airboaters, to each his own. But I dont see the volunteer work for research programs on the GSL from the airboat haters, only the guys with airboats. Just because there is a few guys that flaunt their money and think there better then everyone, doesnt mean we are all like that. I have helped more average guy hunters out then they have ever done for me. From rides up the channel (insted of walking) to pulling in mud motors that were either stuck, or broke. Even pointing them in the right direction to go hunt and where to stay away from the deep water and bad mud.

Most people think that driving an airboat is like a normal boat..........NOT EVEN CLOSE. So when we come around a corner and somebody is set-up in a small river, it takes alot of power to turn a boat around and go the other way. If we are doing 10mph and need to turn around we need to throttle up with enough power to go 20mph. A normal boat has the motor in the water for drag and turning abilities while being in neutral we dont. So the next time a guy comes into your decoys with an airboat and throttles down, he not being a d-bag, he just trying to get out of there the safest way possible.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

dark_cloud said:


> Most people think that driving an airboat is like a normal boat..........NOT EVEN CLOSE. So when we come around a corner and somebody is set-up in a small river, it takes alot of power to turn a boat around and go the other way. If we are doing 10mph and need to turn around we need to throttle up with enough power to go 20mph. A normal boat has the motor in the water for drag and turning abilities while being in neutral we dont. So the next time a guy comes into your decoys with an airboat and throttles down, he not being a d-bag, he just trying to get out of there the safest way possible.


I get what you're saying, I wasn't even mad when the guy came into my dekes, I wish he woulda stopped and said something at least but figured he was embarrassed. But a lot of airboaters that accidentally come into some guys dekes aren't airboaters coming around a corner, they are guys going full throttle over/through the phrag which can be dangerous. It's a double edge sword when people drive a boat like that, they don't want to get stuck so they have to keep up the throttle but also run the risk of come crashing into a guys spread, like what happened to me. Just hope patience and courtesy is extended on both sides cause I understand accidents can happen.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

dark_cloud said:


> There is nothing wrong with the president of the airboaters. He has done more for the sport of waterfowlers then most of you will ever dream of.
> 
> As far as you guys hateing us airboaters, to each his own. But I dont see the volunteer work for research programs on the GSL from the airboat haters, only the guys with airboats. Just because there is a few guys that flaunt their money and think there better then everyone, doesnt mean we are all like that. I have helped more average guy hunters out then they have ever done for me. From rides up the channel (insted of walking) to pulling in mud motors that were either stuck, or broke. Even pointing them in the right direction to go hunt and where to stay away from the deep water and bad mud.
> 
> Most people think that driving an airboat is like a normal boat..........NOT EVEN CLOSE. So when we come around a corner and somebody is set-up in a small river, it takes alot of power to turn a boat around and go the other way. If we are doing 10mph and need to turn around we need to throttle up with enough power to go 20mph. A normal boat has the motor in the water for drag and turning abilities while being in neutral we dont. So the next time a guy comes into your decoys with an airboat and throttles down, he not being a d-bag, he just trying to get out of there the safest way possible.


Great insight here. And that honestly explains a lot that I was unaware of


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

utahgolf said:


> dark_cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Most people think that driving an airboat is like a normal boat..........NOT EVEN CLOSE. So when we come around a corner and somebody is set-up in a small river, it takes alot of power to turn a boat around and go the other way. If we are doing 10mph and need to turn around we need to throttle up boo I just showed 45 hey don't know with enough power to go 20mph. A normal boat has the motor in the water for drag and turning abilities while being in neutral we dont. So the next time a guy comes into your decoys with an airboat and throttles down, he not being a d-bag, he just trying to get out of there the safest way possible.
> ...


I do understand that. I think some of the guys have bad habits with that. It depends where your at too. If I run my boat for 7 miles out at Farmington I don't ever see any guys on foot out that far, so most guys think it's ok. I don't like mowing over the phrag, I'm afraid of what could be in it, mostly hunters but I have seen all kinds of junk out there too.


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

Going back to this thread. I wonder if enough intrest is shown that possibly... Chuck C Wiser and goosegambler would put on a clinic to show the rest of us the correct way to hunt??? :O•-:


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

M Gayler said:


> Going back to this thread. I wonder if enough intrest is shown that possibly... Chuck C Wiser and goosegambler would put on a clinic to show the rest of us the correct way to hunt??? :O•-:


LOL, nothing better than people who think because it's their way it must be the only or best way....


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

No one is saying they are better than anyone else. The kid wanted advice so we gave it to him; he asked and we obliged his request. It's a pretty **** well-known thing to not shoot a roost.

Dave Smith said it best when he said "Teach people once how to decoy birds and they will never again think about sneaking fields or jump shooting a roost or sky busting ect. Most of these practices are done purely out of frustration." 

Doing a little trolling there Gayler?


----------



## C_Wiser (Nov 5, 2011)

M Gayler said:


> Going back to this thread. I wonder if enough intrest is shown that possibly... Chuck C Wiser and goosegambler would put on a clinic to show the rest of us the correct way to hunt??? :O•-:


Sure I'll be gladly how to show you guys how to kill some birds.....DONT SHOOT THE ROOST!!!


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Well I can assure you one thing all the birds I have "decoyed" over water over the years has never been done out of frustration lol. But then again feet down back peddling at 10 yards is different over water than in a field.... A guy can play the game either way. If you shoot a roost once and all the birds blow out never to be seen again then it wasn't much of a roost in the first place. Overshooting water or a field have very similar effects. Like I said if a guy can legally shoot the birds then good for him!


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

C_Wiser said:


> [quote="M Gayler":1x8c0i8c]Going back to this thread. I wonder if enough intrest is shown that possibly... Chuck C Wiser and goosegambler would put on a clinic to show the rest of us the correct way to hunt??? :O•-:


Sure I'll be gladly how to show you guys how to kill some birds.....DONT SHOOT THE ROOST!!![/quote:1x8c0i8c]
Soak'n it in like a sponge go on... o-||


----------



## C_Wiser (Nov 5, 2011)

M Gayler said:


> [quote="C_Wiser":8730f4td][quote="M Gayler":8730f4td]Going back to this thread. I wonder if enough intrest is shown that possibly... Chuck C Wiser and goosegambler would put on a clinic to show the rest of us the correct way to hunt??? :O•-:


Sure I'll be gladly how to show you guys how to kill some birds.....DONT SHOOT THE ROOST!!![/quote:8730f4td]
Soak'n it in like a sponge go on... o-||[/quote:8730f4td]

SO your saying that you want us to put on a clinic???.... cuz im sure I could arange that. But sadly i still dont think you would learn anything


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

C_Wiser said:


> [quote="M Gayler":2hxiaqif][quote="C_Wiser":2hxiaqif][quote="M Gayler":2hxiaqif]Going back to this thread. I wonder if enough intrest is shown that possibly... Chuck C Wiser and goosegambler would put on a clinic to show the rest of us the correct way to hunt??? :O•-:


Sure I'll be gladly how to show you guys how to kill some birds.....DONT SHOOT THE ROOST!!![/quote:2hxiaqif]
Soak'n it in like a sponge go on... o-||[/quote:2hxiaqif]

SO your saying that you want us to put on a clinic???.... cuz im sure I could arange that. But sadly i still dont think you would learn anything[/quote:2hxiaqif]
That sucks my momma always told me how smart I was.


----------



## silversurfer (Oct 30, 2011)

I once attended a clinic which Sean Mann put on, I sat and listen for a hour. I would smile at some of they things he was saiding, at the end he look at me and ask what I though about what was said. I said it didn't matter one bit about what call was best who could blow it right. That you had the best decoy money could buy if you were in the right place [ on the x for all you pros.] you could kill birds with a 410 and no decoy. he laugh and said I was right and that I must be hunting the right spot. After we spoke and when I told him my name he smile and said I was the first guy in utah to buy one of his calls, I have spend alot of money over the years on gear to hunt them but it doesn't matter one bit if you don't have hte right places to hunt them. Shoot the birds where you can and didn't worry about what other may said.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Donttreadonme said:


> stuckduck said:
> 
> 
> > If I shoot birds on the roost consistently I really don't care that the guy laying in the field shoots at all... JMO....
> ...


This is funny, as if the guy in the field shooting the food source cares about the guys who don't have access to the field/food source, or their opportunities to kill a duck. He's probably set up there every morning. Every single year guys, I set up on a roost that holds hundreds of ducks. The ducks come into this roost every single night. The trick is, mix it up. Don't hunt it every night. I usually hunt it every three days at most, if that happens, you'll have a fantastic shoot all year long. If you shoot it every night, these guys are right the birds will leave.



> Every time you shoot that roost, birds move out of the area. Some may filter back in over time, but I have seen several instances where they were gone for good.


I am assuming that you put tracking devices on these birds, which is how you know that they completely move out of the area, but some filter back in over time??? C'mon man! Lets call a spade a spade here...the birds are going to leave regardless...THEY ARE A MIGRATORY BIRD! If those leave, some will replace them soon enough. If you watch them land by the hundreds, and choose to let them sit, it's your loss.But to think that the guy in the food source has an attitude any different than what this guys has said above is naive. There are plenty of duck to go around, and more on their way, shoot em up man. Spread out your shoot, but kill em while you can! Enjoy.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Just wanted to point out I have NOTHING to do with this thread. 
Happy Hunting 

Thanks, Chuck 
Widow Maker Boats


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

chuck harsin said:


> Just wanted to point out I have NOTHING to do with this thread.
> Happy Hunting
> 
> Thanks, Chuck
> Widow Maker Boats


Me too. o-||


----------



## Shamtastic (Dec 6, 2012)

If I wanted birds, I should just go with Dustin... he hunts similar places too  I never see that many mallards though...


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Shamtastic said:


> If I wanted birds, I should just go with Dustin... he hunts similar places too  I never see that many mallards though...


Only duck worth chasing. Beside woodies. They are fun too.


----------



## Shamtastic (Dec 6, 2012)

are the birds still up here in cache valley? I see a few geese, and some singles and doubles of ducks, but that's it


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

There's never any birds in cache valley.


----------



## Shamtastic (Dec 6, 2012)

thats right


----------

